# Pictures of Deuce with his Pooh Bear



## Tamara (Jul 17, 2011)

I was asked to share some of these pictures and finally have time to sit down and make a photo thread. We bought a large fleece Pooh Bear for Deuce when he was around 5 or 6 months old and discovered very quickly that it was one of the best purchases we ever made. We very shortly afterwards purchased 2 more (and a Tigger which he isn't as enthusiastic about) so that we can wash and rotate Pooh. Pooh is never to be played with, his nose is to be sucked on which his body is strategically positioned under the chest with paws on either side hugging the bear. Once ready to fall asleep, Pooh Bear's nose is licked clean and then he is to be used as a pillow. Deuce has perfected picking Pooh up by the rear end or an arm and tossing him in the air to catch him by the nose. Hubby built Deuce his own four poster bed and hubby and I both happened to look up in time to watch Deuce stand up on his bed and lean over as far as he could to manage pick Pooh up off the floor from beside the bed. We just about held our breath as we watched him teeter just about falling off the bed in order to reach Pooh. Just like a lazy kid. LOL

Anyway, without further ado here are some pics of Deuce with his beloved Pooh Bear (by the way Deuce turned 5 in May and Pooh is just as beloved as ever)










This photo was a big relief, this was the first incident of Pooh cuddling after the bloat/torsion surgery. I started to feel like he would be ok









Phone picture not that clear


















"I had to get my Pooh before coming to lay down mom!"


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

he is so sleek.....and beautiful...


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

that is absolutely precious, and what a stunning Dane you have!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Deuce is a handsome Dane.
Love the bed that you hubby made for him!


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

that is the most adorable thing i have ever seen! he is so handsome and lovable-looking :smile:
i am loving all these Dane pics getting posted lately.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes I'm late to the party, but those pictures are so cute great big baby. But I had to say ouch for the one that it looks like poor poo got it in the crotch.


----------

